# Curing Eggs?



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I know a lot of you guys use eggs for fishing for steelhead, especially if your a "pin head" like me. I was curious how everyone determines when to cure your eggs or skein for that matter and how to go about doing it. It seems like curing them sometimes can mess them up? Do you see a difference in cured and uncured eggs? Im just trying to grasp a good way to go about handling fresh eggs. How do you guys store them? Thanks for the replies in advanced I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey Muskie, fresh eggs are great if you want to use them right away but they don't keep well uncured. Curing makes the eggs and the skein much more durable to use and easier to handle. As far as curing processes go there are several ways to cure them and everyone that does their own curing will tell you they like their way best because... If you want to get some good curing recipes just Google it and you will get detailed written and UTube videos. It's actually a very easy process with minimal investment in the products you need to cure eggs and skein. Just look it up and you'll be on your way as soon as you have some eggs to cure, that's the key - catch a fish with eggs, LOL!! Tight lines and best of luck!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

PS: My preferred method is a salt/sugar brine and borax cure. I have eggs and skein in the freezer right now that I cured that way last year and they are holding up well.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Riverwater cure for short term use, right out of the fish at the shoreline. Just put them in a ziplock bag of riverwater for 15 -20 minutes, then drain. Membrane hardens and they stay good for about a week refrigerated.
I just use borx o fire or firecure for curing eggs for storage.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey Flowie: Great advice, I completely forgot to mention the river water cure for using fresh spawn. Firecure is good stuff for sure!!! Much simpler than making your own brine and buying Borax but I don't mind the extra work and it's less expensive. But have used and like the prepackaged curing compounds.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Raylaser said:


> PS: My preferred method is a salt/sugar brine and borax cure. I have eggs and skein in the freezer right now that I cured that way last year and they are holding up well.


For sure! when in was doing eggs- brown sugar, pickling salt, 33 mule team borax or whatever it's called. Very concentrated mixture for 20 min, then dry w fan on. Sometimes I'd overdry purposely to get it gummy on outside and liquid on inside - like fruit snax... they worked great and slowly milked


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Tie up fresh eggs right away after a good cold water rinse.. Wrap the amount you want to store in paper towel and put in ziplock and freeze. The paper towel keeps the ice crystals off the eggs. The ice crystals will puncture the egg membranes and make them a runny mess. For long term curing use flash cure from Erie outfitters. The best cure I've used. Have used eggs that I cured with flash cure that had been sitting in the freezer for 2 years and they are still nice after thawing. Good color, good scent . A very effective and easy to use cure. Also, make sure you bleed that hen out. Just snip,some gills and let that fish bleed out on the rope. If not, your eggs will have blood in them and the color will be dark.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Another good point Archer about bleeding the fish out. Helps your eggs and the fillets you're gonna eat as well!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think a lot of good information has been given out in this thread good job guys. I do or have done pretty much everything discussed. I personally don't like to eat steelhead, but my pets love them after dehydrated. It's the best inexpensive snack for my pets.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

laynhardwood said:


> I think a lot of good information has been given out in this thread good job guys. I do or have done pretty much everything discussed. I personally don't like to eat steelhead, but my pets love them after dehydrated. It's the best inexpensive snack for my pets.


Layn, if you bleed out your fish, cut the dark lateral line (like most fish anyway), use without freezing it (or don't leave in freezer too long) and it should cook-up and taste like salmon or other trout. If you still don't like that, it's fantastic smoked!! Otherwise, don't feed those fish to your dogs, send them my way, LOL!!!


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> I think a lot of good information has been given out in this thread good job guys. I do or have done pretty much everything discussed. I personally don't like to eat steelhead, but my pets love them after dehydrated. It's the best inexpensive snack for my pets.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Some serious pets... hehe


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Good one MadMax!!!! I don't think I will be trying to take that fish away from that guy. Didn't know Layn had that big of a pet to feed his fish to.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's ok smoked I guess but I'm not a fan of the taste. I only keep a couple fish a season and usually catch a bunch since I have a honey hole within walking distance. If I had a pet bear, I wouldn't need a dog to guard the house that's for sure.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey, if you had a pet bear you could take him salmon fishing cuz he's a natural. Think about it, he doesn't need a license. He can catch as many fish as he wants. What a great thing that would be. LOL!!! Of course cleaning up after him is a whole 'nother story. Major pooper scooper to handle that big boy!!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's my method that I prefer after doing many store bought cures and recipes.

1. Bleed fish out
2. Remove skein
3. Cut skein into chunks for tying bags
4. Put chunks in a strainer and rinse with tap water for a few minutes
5. Put chunks on paper towel and let dry for 15 or so minutes
6. Spinkle 3,2,1 (borax, sugar, salt) Don't over do it
7. Put eggs in a zip lock and shake/move around
8. Maybe sprinkle a little more on
9. Keep at room temp and move around every time you walk by them
10. They will juice like crazy
11. Move them around so that they're all nice and wet
12. Let sit 24 hours at room temp. They will reabsorb all the juice and cure
13. Sprinkle with a little more borax
14. Leave zip lock open in the fridge over night if they're still wet

This is my preferred cure. The salt can be reduced or made greater as well as the other ingredients. I don't like to mess with gooey eggs or tie sacs with them. This cure firms even softer eggs up pretty good. Of course all eggs are at a certain stage. Loose eggs are the best for tying bags. Even uncured they hold up a long time.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds like a winner cure Lund. I think the one thing that most people would do slightly different (myself included) would be to use a river water rinse of the eggs/skein and/or when you rinse at home I always use distilled water vs. tap. You are obviously getting good results with tap water, personally I just don't want to introduce the chemicals and potential chlorine smell into my eggs. Otherwise, you and I are doing about the same thing and both with good results!!!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah I never saw a difference between the tap vs. river/distilled water. If I remove the eggs on the bank I'll rinse them with river water but I always use the tap water after I cut the skeins anyway. Sometimes it's easier to remove eggs on the bank instead of at the car if I'm giving the fish away. Rather than doing it at the car where I can't rinse my hands!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, you definitely want to be able to rinse your hands!!! LOL


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I always take nitrile gloves just for that reason. I use them while coating and staining floors so I always have them handy anyways


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

laynhardwood said:


> I always take nitrile gloves just for that reason. I use them while coating and staining floors so I always have them handy anyways


Hey Layn, you must have been a Boy Scout cuz you've got that "Always be prepared" thing down pat! LOL! I've got nitrile gloves that I use when working with greasy auto parts or cleaning game. Need to put a few in my tackle box. Thanks for the idea bro!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am allergic to steelhead spawn for some reason. I break out in a rash if I don't wear gloves when tying or curing. I like the thin ones you probably could use latex but nitrile is what I use for staining floors so no need to buy a thing else


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Is it ok to gut a fish riverside and rinse it in the river?


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

SteelStreamer said:


> Is it ok to gut a fish riverside and rinse it in the river?


Do it almost all the time if I'm harvesting eggs.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Raylaser said:


> Do it almost all the time if I'm harvesting eggs.


The river water won't contaminate the meat? Probably just rinse it with clean water when you get home? Thanks for the info, this will save me from the mess.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

You are just rinsing the body cavity and not the fillets. I usually have an ice chest in my vehicle that I pack the cavity with ice in for the ride home. I then rinse off at home with tap water completely before filleting the fish. Never had any problems. Obviously if the river you're fishing in is so dirty that you wouldn't rinse your fish in it you probably shouldn't eat fish from a river like that anyway. LOL!


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Raylaser said:


> You are just rinsing the body cavity and not the fillets. I usually have an ice chest in my vehicle that I pack the cavity with ice in for the ride home. I then rinse off at home with tap water completely before filleting the fish. Never had any problems. Obviously if the river you're fishing in is so dirty that you wouldn't rinse your fish in it you probably shouldn't eat fish from a river like that anyway. LOL!


Lol I just fish the rocky,seems pretty clean besides the airplane deicer smell. Thanks this will save me a lot of hassle.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Fish On Bro!


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

SteelStreamer said:


> Is it ok to gut a fish riverside and rinse it in the river?


This. I was attempting to clean 2 fish and harvest eggs riverside and another gentleman walked by and stated "better hope the ranger doesn't see you". Is this an illegal practice on OH?


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Ddog0587 said:


> This. I was attempting to clean 2 fish and harvest eggs riverside and another gentleman walked by and stated "better hope the ranger doesn't see you". Is this an illegal practice on OH?


Probably if you go strictly by the letter of the law, Yes it is illegal to gut a fish streamside but I've done it and seen it done many times without incident but obviously I've never done it in sight of an ODNR Officer. The regulation is posted below from the ODNR website and you could interpret it to mean keep the fish "whole" without removing or modifying the fillets or skin etc. so the fish is completely identifiable as to species etc. so I think the main thing the ODNR would be concerned with is that the fish is able to be ID'd and measured for legal size. Obviously that's my opinion and not written law.

_It is unlawful for any person to possess a fish in any form or condition other than whole while on or when unloading the fish from a boat, while wading, or while fishing from shore on any waters in this state where a fishing license is required._
_Fillets must be kept whole until an angler reaches their permanent residence, or until the fish are prepared for immediate consumption. This does not apply to anglers with a receipt from a fish cleaning house or charter captain which states the date, number, and type of fish possessed. Fish must be transported whole or as a complete fillet while returning from the Lake Erie islands on a commercial ferry boat._


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Raylaser said:


> Probably if you go strictly by the letter of the law, Yes it is illegal to gut a fish streamside but I've done it and seen it done many times without incident but obviously I've never done it in sight of an ODNR Officer. The regulation is posted below from the ODNR website and you could interpret it to mean keep the fish "whole" without removing or modifying the fillets or skin etc. so the fish is completely identifiable as to species etc. so I think the main thing the ODNR would be concerned with is that the fish is able to be ID'd and measured for legal size. Obviously that's my opinion and not written law.
> 
> _It is unlawful for any person to possess a fish in any form or condition other than whole while on or when unloading the fish from a boat, while wading, or while fishing from shore on any waters in this state where a fishing license is required._
> _Fillets must be kept whole until an angler reaches their permanent residence, or until the fish are prepared for immediate consumption. This does not apply to anglers with a receipt from a fish cleaning house or charter captain which states the date, number, and type of fish possessed. Fish must be transported whole or as a complete fillet while returning from the Lake Erie islands on a commercial ferry boat._


My interpretation is if you do it when your done fishing or standing on shore your good. Lol


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, you're probably right. Once you're done fishing and taking your fish to your cooler you can are probably ok to have a gutted fish but not one that's been beheaded, skinned or filleted. Just can't keep a gutted fish on your stringer!!


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think if many made a habit of doing that you could turn some public areas into a pretty big mess, health concerns, rodenta, etc... but some steelhead guts in the woods is one thing and they probably gets forged by animals pretty quickly, going unnoticed. Fish cleaning on park benches or loads of walleye limit carcasses stuffed into Metro Parks garbage can is another. I'm thinking that's the half of it. But you're correct assuming that ODNR definitely wants fish to be identifiable.

I fish salmon in Western Michigan a few times, and a lot of the parks near the lake have public cleaning areas - pretty nice facilities. I think they also recycle the guts for fertilizer and such... would be nice if they could do something similar here.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

MadMax1 said:


> I think if many made a habit of doing that you could turn some public areas into a pretty big mess, health concerns, rodenta, etc... but some steelhead guts in the woods is one thing and they probably gets forged by animals pretty quickly, going unnoticed. Fish cleaning on park benches or loads of walleye limit carcasses stuffed into Metro Parks garbage can is another. I'm thinking that's the half of it. But you're correct assuming that ODNR definitely wants fish to be identifiable.
> 
> I fish salmon in Western Michigan a few times, and a lot of the parks near the lake have public cleaning areas - pretty nice facilities. I think they also recycle the guts for fertilizer and such... would be nice if they could do something similar here.


Hey Mad: You make some good points. The one thing you said though goes against the premise of this discussion and that is the issue of carcasses in garbage cans. That is definitely not an option because by the letter of the law the fish has to be identifiable and measurable when being transported unless you have had them cleaned and filleted at a licensed cleaning station and you have a receipt from them identifying that was done and what you are transporting.

The main point of this discussion was in regard to plain gutting of the fish to do a river wash of the skein and begin the firming process. Truth be told, if you gut a fish at the river's edge those entrails are going to be a tasty treat for the fish, crayfish, turtles or raccoons that will eat them. My guess is that there are a very limited number of fishermen that would be gutting their fish at the river other than trout or salmon anglers that want to river wash the skein and that's a select few. No real reason to gut your walleye, perch or other fish until you get home.

Just my thoughts on the matter and of course I'm not advocating that we all start doing this but I think a few guys salvaging some eggs to cure aren't going to create an ecological disaster. Far more aquatic animals and land animals die naturally and end-up in the lakes and rivers and they just become part of the circle of life, than anything a few responsible anglers are going to contribute.

Now in Michigan, the law specifically states you cannot deposit fish offal into the water or on public lands. It does not however state that you can't transport a gutted fish, only that the fish be identifiable and measurable. I could not find a statement on the ODNR site that says you can't deposit fish offal into the water or on land but that doesn't mean it isn't illegal.

Bottom line, if you want to river wash your skein, take a ziplock bag and deposit the guts in one bad and your eggs into another and trek your waste out with you and dispose of in a proper manner (heck, mulch it into your garden soil for a good fertilizer!). As always, when in doubt, err on the side of caution and what seems reasonable!


----------



## Kevin Rucker (Jan 27, 2016)

It's definitely not something you want to do in front of a ranger and it's highly frowned upon by a good number of anglers. Keep them alive until you're ready to leave and bleed them by piercing the gills before you go. It's not really worth it to dance around the wording of the regulations.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Kevin Rucker said:


> It's definitely not something you want to do in front of a ranger and it's highly frowned upon by a good number of anglers. Keep them alive until you're ready to leave and bleed them by piercing the gills before you go. It's not really worth it to dance around the wording of the regulations.


Kevin: I agree with not doing it in front of a ODNR Officer but if one were around I'd certainly ask his opinion as river washing skein is not an uncommon practice throughout the country. I'm not advocating it and I'm not big on doing it myself, I wash my eggs at home with distilled water and do a sugar, salt and borax cure. I do bleed my fish out before packing them in ice for the drive home. As most of you know the bleeding decreases the presence of blood in the skein and in the meat once their cleaned and prepped for the freezer.


----------

